# ?QUESTIONS ABOUT BOER GOATS?



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

MY RED BOER BUCK WHY IS HE KINDA HAIRRY ON HIS BACK PART AND HIS STOMACH PART IS IT THE WINTER COAT OR WHAT ? AND WHAT CAN I DO TO HAVE HIM GAIN WEIGHT HE IS 10 MONTH'S OLD I WANT HIM THICKER ? THANK'S


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My boers often get really thick winter coats, as to having him gain weight just feed him properly and maybe exercise him. Often times muscling and thickness is genetic to a certain extent.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

1 I would check to make sure he does not have worms because if he does then that could be why he is not gaining weight. 2 make sure you are feeding him grain and hay so he keeps growing and gaining weight. 3 his overall structure is bred into him it is not something you can really feed to him but you can work on muscle and that is feed/protein and exercise. Yes the extra hair growth that is kind of wooly is his winter coat and red ones get it thick and it takes forever for them to shed it. You may have to shave him in the spring so he does not over heat.
This is Paintball in the summer with his short hair








This is him with his winter coats. Is this what you are talking about as far as his hair goes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks normal to me..winter is coming on and I have in the past.. seen them hairier than he is... :wink: 

What are you feeding and how much? If you aren't feeding him enough... for him to gain weight and keep warm with these cold days and nights... he will burn off what he eats.... :thumb:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

YHEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT THE FURRRR HOW CAN I GIVE HIM A TRIM WHAT SIZE DOES THE CLIPPERS HAVE TO BE AND DO I JUSTTRIM THE NECK AND EVERYTHING OR JUST CERTAIN SPOTS???THANK'S


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

I SHOWERED HIM AND ALSO BRUSHED HIS HAIR I THINK HE LOOKS BETTER BUT WHAT ARE SOME GOOD GRAINS FOR HIM?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks really good now...the first pic didn't do him justice..... he is a nice looking boy....you did a great job with him.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure does look a whole lot better! As Roger said, he might need to be wormed. Does he have loose minerals with lots of copper? That would help his coat too.


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

YHEA I HAVE BEEN BRUSHING HIS COAT EVERY MORNING BUT IM GOING TO BUMP UP THE CORN TOO 2X TIMES A DAY AND IM THINKING OF GETTING SOME OF THE CALF MANNA FOR GOATS WHO HAS TRIED THAT AND DOES IT WORK IM HEARING GOOD THING'S OF THAT PRODUCT THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR REPLY'S THANK'S !GOD BLESS!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Definatley get the calf manna. It worked wonders on my wether this year. He gained weight really fast plus his horns looked better and his hair was so shiny.

I like honor show chow exclamtion. Its made by purina mills. Its kind of pricey (18.50 a bag where I am) but I raise wethers only for now. So I'm not feeding through winter.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A 16% mare and foal horse feed is better for them than just straight corn. Good for cows, not so great for goats. Very starchy and sugary, not enough protein for muscle growth.

Also if you add BLACK OIL SUNFLOWER SEEDS to his ration it will be good for his coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you get the calf manna....... first wean him off the corn... stay with feeding 1 x a day with the corn...but start feeding less of it ...then slowly start the calf manna.... and add to it..the calf manna... what you are subtracting from with the corn amount... :wink:


----------



## redbullreyes1986 (Jun 21, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT U GUY THINK OF THIS BOER DOE IS SHE PREGNANT IM PREETY SURE SHE IS BUT I WOULD LIKE YOUR OPINION'S THANKS


----------

